# Violator trip #2



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Violator trip*

Having an itch to fish and a forecast that is undeniable, we decided we would give the snapper a shot on Sat and Sun. Our day started out discouraging, as we decided to go early in the morning but fell into a small delima that set us back about 4 hours. When it was time to go, we filed the boat up with bait and started our run. It was John, Mr. Chuck, Coach Walker, Ryan, and myself. Two of the crew were rookies, not knowing a thing to expect. We knew they were going to have a blast as soon as we saw the amazement at the quantity of bait caught. 
When we made it to the spot we began to fish and pulled in our 10 snapper limit in about 45 minutes. We then decided to make another run to catch some triggers. After a few fun fights on snapper and triggers we set up to catch some AJ's just to give a fight. Yes we DID NOT keep them, but why not let someone experience a fight when the opportunity presents. We pulled in some studs through the day and all lived to be caught again. All in all it was a great Sat ont the water. 


Today we decided to take the 21 seacraft out and ran into engine probelems. Our initial goal was to go get some red grouper and scamp, but again, there was a major set-back....THEN.....John saved the day....Out of much generosity John decided to just unload and take his boat. This time the crew consisted of my father, john, and myself. We cruised out about 30 miles and caught a quick limit of snapper and then we saw a big cobia cruise under the boat. We had one snapper to go and little bait left. Earlier that morning I had caught a big ruby lips on a chicken rig and kept him and only him. Like it was instinct, my dad grabbed that ruby lips....dropped it down.....and started a fight. We landed the fish after about 20 mins and finished the day with an endangered red snapper.


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

Those are some freakin studs! All of those fish!


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

Studs......


----------

